# Matthews outback



## Branchminnow (Jan 21, 2005)

I just bought one this year and am very pleased. Am I dreaming or is this the best feeling bow ever made?
Anyone else have an opinion?


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 21, 2005)

*Let me know when you get ready to upgrade*

in a year or two,the new ones are too rich for my blood.I got a Q2 that shoots like a dream.I've heard nothing but good things about the Outback,enjoy it,and welcome to the fire,donnie


----------



## Hoyt man (Jan 21, 2005)

Greg Long said:
			
		

> I just bought one this year and am very pleased. Am I dreaming or is this the best feeling bow ever made?
> Anyone else have an opinion?


you are dreaming   if you would have said a hoyt then you would be talking about the best shooting bow, sorry man had to wake you up


----------



## matthewsman (Jan 21, 2005)

*You tell him Andy*



			
				Dawn2Dusk said:
			
		

> Had a Hoyt & it was a great shooting bow... But not any better shooting than a Mathews...



You better listen too,Jason,'cause I ain't one to go startin' nuthin'  but I think he could take you....If he can't he and I can together  ................Besides he's been here longer than you and is friends with JT and can get you banned...So just take your little ole #2 buck and move on  ........Catch me if you can....  neus


----------



## Ramey Jackson (Jan 21, 2005)

Greg, You made a good choice my friend. Best hunting bow I've ever owned.


----------



## HMwolfpup (Jan 21, 2005)

Hey Greg, I see you found us.  Can't really offer any input on your bow, just saw where you had joined the fire and wanted to say welcome....See you at the next senate meeting 

Dan
Dist 52


----------



## Outdoor-Writer07 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Good Choice...*

I love my Outback!!!


----------



## TreeJacker (Jan 23, 2005)

I've heard nothing but good about the Outbacks & LX's.  I just sold my Bowtec so I'll have some funds for a new Mathews.....waiting to shoot the Switchback.


----------



## predator (Jan 23, 2005)

*liberty*

get a liberty and you,ll know why it,s the #1 bow i,ve shoot both oops three holt,mathews and bowtech and for me it,s bowtech liberty hands down but your hands ant like my hands the best bow for anybody is the bow that fit,s them the most ive all ways said some would haft to be crazy to invest $1200 and up in a bow setup well I join the crazy club last year and sold my holt and mathews to buy the liberty after I had already bought the mitymite last year shouldnt have ever pulled back on the liberty.my wife thought I was crazy when i was trying to sell my mightymite before I had set it up and had already bought a liberty but it ant about being crazy it,s about love.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 24, 2005)

Guys Im telling you I used to have a hoyt and once i got past the block that nobody could build a better bow than Hoyt I realized that my outback was the best feeling and most forgiving bow i have ever owned


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 24, 2005)

*Just had to see if I was computer smart enough*

Wanted to see if I was smart enough to figure out how to get my new huntin buddies picture on here


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 24, 2005)

I guess not


----------



## bugman (Sep 9, 2005)

Best bow I have ever owned. Smooth, quiet, and compact.


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 9, 2005)

Im gonna try my best to give it a taste of blood in the morning maybe Ill get one on the ground and have something to grill tomorrow night.


----------



## Lthomas (Sep 9, 2005)

Branch. If you Love the Outback, your gonna be obsessed by the Switchback. I have owned all top brand bows. I have always been partial to Mathews. However, I am not so hard headed that I cannot realize when a better bow is produced. For hunting this year I had a Switchback. I also baught an Allegance from Bowtech. I had to get rid of the Switchback. The Allegance outpreformed and felt just as good to me.


----------



## Branchminnow (Sep 9, 2005)

You may be right as rain but with me I gotta get em one at a time and wear em' out before the financial dept at my house will turn loose of any more funds to spend maybe when I wear this one out Ill try (and you know what I mean) the latest and greatest.


----------

